# Do NOT go fishing in Navarre.



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dear readers, stay away from Navarre! The grass is bad, real bad! I made one cast and it was my only cast! After about 5 minutes the wind had pushed my rig in with the 3oz weight in to the shore. The grass was so thick and heavy it wasn't worth another cast.
My brother on his first swipe with the sand flea rake it came out of the water completely covered in grass. It took 20 minutes with a high pressure hose to get all of the grass off of my rake.
Out off all of my fishing experience this trip was in the top 5 of how bad the experience was. When Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle told me that they haven't had shrimp in 3 weeks I knew then (that gut feeling) I should go, but hey, the brother was down and wanted to go so we went. After all you don't know how it's going to be til you try it.

Happy 4th everyone. God Bless America!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

AUtigerfan said:


> Dear readers, stay away from Navarre! The grass is bad, real bad! I made one cast and it was my only cast! After about 5 minutes the wind had pushed my rig in with the 3oz weight in to the shore. The grass was so thick and heavy it wasn't worth another cast.
> My brother on his first swipe with the sand flea rake it came out of the water completely covered in grass. It took 20 minutes with a high pressure hose to get all of the grass off of my rake.
> Out off all of my fishing experience this trip was in the top 5 of how bad the experience was. When Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle told me that they haven't had shrimp in 3 weeks I knew then (that gut feeling) I should go, but hey, the brother was down and wanted to go so we went. After all you don't know how it's going to be til you try it.
> 
> Happy 4th everyone. God Bless America!


Bummer. But thanks for the news.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that ain't good .


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

This is the most persistent occurance of June Grass I can remember.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Last year was worse at this point. Plus it hung around the beach all summer. I put a couple of lines in this weekend, and it is difficult to deal with. 10-15 minutes of cleaning lines each cast. Had a couple of bites, but nothing was there after all the time spent trying to retrieve the line. 

Hopefully it moves on soon.


----------

